# Any pattern to those who received reults?



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

So I'm wondering if there is any method behind the results madness.

I've heard of people in Florida, Arizona, and Montana getting results back.

Someone heard back on structural, others on civil.

So other than those apparently being ELSES-direct states, is there any pattern to linking you folks who have heard back already?

Meanwhile I'll just go :suicide: for now.


----------



## JPMORGN11 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think there's a pattern for sure...I'm a PA candidate and EES handles PA. I went onto EES's website yesterday to see exactly which states they handle (maybe 10 or so) and not one of their states had results as of yesterday.

So, I called them to inform them that several other states got results yesterday - hint-hint.

The woman I spoke with got a little snippy and again quoted the 10-12 week timeframe. She did however tell me that results were coming in and they did not have results from every state yet...yada yada.

We'll see. As I recall, EES was slow in October as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

where does it say on the website who handles a particular state?

rly:


----------



## Nevadabob (Jun 15, 2006)

Nevada does not use ELSES, so I contacted the State Board yesterday. They have our results, but the guy who processes them is out until Monday 6/19, so he'll start working on getting the results out next week.

The same guy handles all exam applications, proctors the tests, and takes pictures at the awards ceremony.


----------



## JPMORGN11 (Jun 15, 2006)

It doesn't exactly 'say' on the website what states...but if you go into the site as though you were a first time registrant, you can choose what exam and what state you want to apply for...EES handles the engineering exams for 10 or so states.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

> The same guy handles all exam applications, proctors the tests, and takes pictures at the awards ceremony.


You get an awards ceremony with photos? :wtf:

:angry:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey I see what you mean about ELSES not handling every state.

I didn't see PA on there. I took the FE in NY, and that's not on there either.

I remember we had a private testing service administer the exam.


----------



## cement (Jun 15, 2006)

here is news for Colorado as of yesterday

"Hi,

The licensing staff, which is what I am - are not being affected by the move ? just Board staff.

I have not received all the exam results from NCEES/ELSES, I am assuming the State will have all the results back by the end of June and I will try to mail letters by Mid July. Therefore you should have a letter by the end of July with the results of your exam.

Sincerely,

Ann Blair

Licensing Specialist"

end of July. Nice. I would have paid extra on the application for a helper for her! I picture someone sitting a typewriter hammering out certificates making copies on carbon paper.... :suicide:


----------



## cement (Jun 15, 2006)

they are moving the office too. no impact i'm sure


----------



## SCPE (Jun 15, 2006)

Ouch. Not a very favorable reply


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello there,

EES handles 13 states, including Puerto Rico. Their states are always among the last ones, with the exception of Virginia.

ELSES handles a lot more and is faster. EES stands for Extra Extra Slow

;guns;


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

sorry to hear it Luis 

I'm happy to be in an ELESES state I guess.


----------



## cement (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm moving to Nevada. they get an awards ceremony


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, no shit, me too.

All I'm gonna get is a bill for dues. And hopefully Patty will bake us cookies or something.

I think an awards ceremony would be great. We all worked hard on this, and I think we deserve more than just a letter. :thumbsup:


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 15, 2006)

According to the October 2005 results, Missouri was the last state to get their results. I had a response from the board when I questioned why so long, and they said it was "procedural", but that their procedures had changed. I left it at that...

I wrote them yesterday about some of the other states that had received their letters already and if Missouri is NOW an ELSES direct mailed state, here's the response:

Yes, Missouri's new policy is to have ELSES send (on the Board's behalf) the

results directly to the examinees. In the past, the Board reviewed the

results prior to staff sending out the notices but then we received a number

of complaints from applicants who couldn't understand why some states got

their results out much quicker than Missouri. Instead of being viewed as

inefficient, the Board decided to utilize the services provided by ELSES in

hopes that our applicants will be better served by being among the first to

receive their exam scores. The Board and staff will still closely review

the results; however, that review will now take place after the results have

been mailed but BEFORE an actual license is issued.

If FL, AZ and MT applicants are receiving their results today, then the

Missouri applicants should also be receiving their results very, very soon.

Out of curiosity, how do you know that the applicants in FL, AZ and MT were

receiving their scores today?

If I can be of further assistance, please let me know.

Judy Kempker, Executive Director

Missouri Board for Architects, Professional Engineers,

Professional Land Surveyors &amp; Landscape Architects

:beerchug At least for Missouri (and other ELSES direct states) things will begin to move pretty quickly. I'm sure ALL letters couldn't be sent out in one day, but I expect to see mine before next week...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

See, an administrative agency taking steps to streamline and expedite the process. It can be done. Good job MS! :claps:

That Judy Kempker lady sounds like a big hocho there.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

Direct her to this site.

Maybe they will all eventually see how we really feel and how obsessed we are with this stuff.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

next thing you know MS will have an awards ceremony..


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 15, 2006)

No biggie, but MS is Mississippi... This is Missouri (MO).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

:lmao: That'd be nice.

I think it's time for my daily call to ELSES...back soon. :bad:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

close enough :dunno:


----------



## Nevadabob (Jun 15, 2006)

We get an awards ceremony WITH FOOD!!! And non-alcoholic drinks. IT'S VEGAS, BABY!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

I flew into Vegas a few weeks back on my vacation. I wasn't going there on vacation, but it was a convenient place to fly into for where I was heading.

Got out of town as quick as I could. Best way to see it was in the rear view mirror as far as I'm concerned. :true:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 15, 2006)

I love Vegas, me and wife used to go at least once or twice a year, then we had kids, been there once since.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

Y'all kept saying MS and getting me excited since its right next door!

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

> I think it's time for my daily call to ELSES...back soon. :bad:


Well, I spoke to ELSES.

The woman said the results were either mailed yesterday or the day before.

This jibes with my state who said day before yesterday, and the other person at ELSES that said yesterday.

Shouldn't be long now.

But, I'm thinking 2 days from SC to VT is a little short to hear today.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

any state that doesnt do direct mail from ELES is DUMB!

including mine


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree. They are probably also CONTROL FREAKS. :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

more than likely.

I would rather have the monkey off of my back, much easier to "delegate" that task to someone else

"Dont call me, Call ELSES" &lt;-- Thats what I would want to say if I worked for the board


----------

